# Get food recall information emailed to you.



## maineac (Nov 14, 2017)

I noticed that a food recall by Rings Я Us wasn’t one I had seen before so I did a bit of checking.  I get recalls emailed to me by the USDA and now it seems that recalls are issued by others too, and in this case it’s stopfoodborneillness.org.  You can sign up for free email notifications of recalls at these two sites:

https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal/fsis/programs-and-services/email-subscription-service

http://www.stopfoodborneillness.org/take-action/sign-up-for-e-alerts/

If anyone knows of other recall sites please post a link.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks. Should be useful...JJ


----------

